# Trujillo multicolor, aroma y sabor



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Mucho gusto me dió volver a Trujillo y notar el cambio maravilloso de esta bella ciudad, 
los colores, el clima y los sonidos del mar me dieron la relajación que necesitaba en esta 
corta escapada de Guayaquil.... Tengo varias fotos pero las pondré poco 
a poco


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy bonitas tus fotos Vane, Trujillo siempre encantador. Felicidades.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

¿Me parece o la Plaza de Armas se ve mejor cuidada? Algo bueno hizo Acuña :lol:

Yo hace mil años no voy a Trujillo, antes iba seguido pero con esto de la inseguridad saltaba la ciudad hacia Piura, ojalá haya mejores en ese aspecto.

Más fotos


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Espectacular el centro de Trujillo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

kaMetZa said:


> ¿Me parece o la Plaza de Armas se ve mejor cuidada? Algo bueno hizo Acuña :lol:
> 
> Yo hace mil años no voy a Trujillo, antes iba seguido pero con esto de la inseguridad saltaba la ciudad hacia Piura, ojalá haya mejores en ese aspecto.
> 
> Más fotos


Pues en tema seguridad no le vi problemas, aunque reconozco que en Piura puedes sentirte menos "observado", tuvimos caminatas largas en la noche por la calle Pizarro que es peatonal en su gran mayoría... aunque llegado a un lugar nos diò algo de miedo y nos regresamos.

Hicismo muchas compras en el área de los zapatos y vi bastantes policias y cuidado, pero todos nos advertían que tengamos cuidado en ciertos lugares. Los zapatos son sumamente baratos y me quedé impresionada, un zapato que en Guayaquil no baja de 80 cocos lo encontré en 25 y de lo que mas me arrepiento es no haber comprado mas.... Me podría volver Imelda Marcos en Trujillo.

Mañana pongo mas fotos, tengo varias mas....


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Me encantó esta primera tanda. En Trujillo para el turismo, pues las previsiones que se deben tomar en casi cualquier ciudad del mundo.
El Centro Histórico hermoso!


----------



## carlosfelipe (Jul 18, 2010)

Que bien que fuiste a Trujillo! muy bonitas tus fotos, personalmente creo que los medios de comunicacion maletean un poco Trujillo.
Sobre el precio pues no solamente los zapatos son mas baratos que en Ecuador, la ropa tambien es mas barata.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Buenisima la primera tanda Vane!!

Respecto a seguridad como en toda ciudad, hay que saber donde uno camina.

Con respecto al calzado, somos la ciudad del calzado del Peru gracias a El Porvenir, con decirte que las marcas compran zapatos aca al por mayor y solo le ponen su nombre.

QUE RICO SOL!!

Esperamos mas fotos VANE!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*Amé a estos bellos animales... hasta las lágrimas!!!*


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Preciosas fotos Vane!!! me hubiese gustado verte pero no estaba en la ciudad 

La plaza hermosa y las fotos de los caballos de paso estan increibles, son bellos animales!!!


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sin duda alguna, uno de nuestros emblemáticos atractivos.

En un reciente concurso, los caballos liberteños se llevaron todos los premios.

Gracias por las fotos VANE!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


>


Que buena foto!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

buenas fotos Vane de la ciudad Trujillana! este fin de semana la pase en Piura e iba regresar por Trujillo pero el tiempo no me alcanzooo...spero pronto regresar


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

el espectaculo de los caballos de paso es excelente! que bueno que pudiste ir. Buenas fotos!


----------



## ALTIPLANO (Apr 9, 2010)

me gustaria ver fotos urbanas

saludos


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

ALTIPLANO said:


> me gustaria ver fotos urbanas
> 
> saludos


Noooo! Si lo mejor que tiene Trujillo es la huaca de la Luna uff y eso que la huaca del Sol tiene pinta de ser mejor, lamentablemente aún no han excavado ni un pedacito de esa huaca.. pero el complejo formado por ambas es buenísimo.

Y en cuanto a seguridad, saben a lo que me refería :sleepy:, es obvio que en todas las ciudades hay zonas peligrosas y hay que tener cuidados mínimos, osea acá por ejemplo no mandaría a un turista a Matute con una cámara profesional y un Wenger :lol: pero en Trujillo el problema se volvió serio, en parte porque como la ciudad es más chica se siente más, en parte porque la misma población trujillana se volvió histérica jaja, en parte porque allá se afincaron bandas organizadas y en parte porque la tele al menos acá en Lima pintó la ciudad como si fuese el Far West xD! 

Espero que hayan mejorado o mejoren en ese punto, la ciudad es un buen lugar para conocer y no merece tener el problema de seguridad que le afecta.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

ALTIPLANO said:


> me gustaria ver fotos urbanas
> 
> saludos


 En este foro verás muchas fotos urbanas de Trujillo, en este thread verás lo que mi cámara espontánemente tomó, con todo el amor hacia Trujillo y hacia todo mi Perú.  Gracias por postear.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*Legado*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

kaMetZa said:


> Noooo! Si lo mejor que tiene Trujillo es la huaca de la Luna uff y eso que la huaca del Sol tiene pinta de ser mejor, lamentablemente aún no han excavado ni un pedacito de esa huaca.. pero el complejo formado por ambas es buenísimo.
> 
> Y en cuanto a seguridad, saben a lo que me refería :sleepy:, es obvio que en todas las ciudades hay zonas peligrosas y hay que tener cuidados mínimos, osea acá por ejemplo no mandaría a un turista a Matute con una cámara profesional y un Wenger :lol: pero en Trujillo el problema se volvió serio, en parte porque como la ciudad es más chica se siente más, en parte porque la misma población trujillana se volvió histérica jaja, en parte porque allá se afincaron bandas organizadas y en parte porque la tele al menos acá en Lima pintó la ciudad como si fuese el Far West xD!
> 
> Espero que hayan mejorado o mejoren en ese punto, la ciudad es un buen lugar para conocer y no merece tener el problema de seguridad que le afecta.


Diosss felizmente acá en Guayaquil no sale nada de Trujillo, con todo lo que escribes quizá no habría ido y me habría perdido de un paseo tan natural y lleno de riqueza arqueológica.. jajajaja, yo te entiendo y se muy bien que lo que dijiste es una realidad. El crecimiento hace eso, vienen los malls y luego vienen los amigos de lo ajeno y bueno.... acá en Ecuador está bastante mal ese tema.

Pero en otro plano, tienes toda la razón las huacas del sol y de la luna... ufff!!!! una experiencia que te lleva de frente al pasado y provoca una tremenda admiración.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Adorable










Arco Iris maravilloso


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Ese mural de la huaca de la Luna, es impresionante!!! increible cuantos años han tardado en descubrir todo un templo debajo de tanta arena!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

:happy:



¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Adorable


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Bonitas fotos Vane! Espero que la hayas pasado bien. 
Ese perro Chimú se ha convertido en una obligacion en cada centro arqueologico de la costa tengo entendido asi como las llamas en cada centro arqueologico de la sierra. Un guía de turismo me comentó sobre eso, está por ley.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Hace tiempo que voy a la Huaca del Dragon o Arco Iris. Se ve que esté bien conservado y pondran cobertores como Chan Chan


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

carlosfelipe said:


> Que bien que fuiste a Trujillo! muy bonitas tus fotos, personalmente creo que los medios de comunicacion maletean un poco Trujillo.
> *Sobre el precio pues no solamente los zapatos son mas baratos que en Ecuador, la ropa tambien es mas barata*.


Tengo entendido que Trujillo exporta zapatos al Ecuador desde hace muchos anos. Recuerdo que en un seminario que asistí en el 2001 sobre cuero y calzado y empresarios escuatorianos vinieron para asistir al seminario. Tambien algunas empresas de la capital compran zapatos de las fabricas y luego le ponen su etiqueta desde hace décadas.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Adorable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Increíbles tus fotos VANE!!

Trujillo, como siempre, tan rico en arquitectura precolombina! :banana:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Muy bonitas las fotos, Vane.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué bien que estén manteniendo los perros peruanos, al menos están cumpliendo la ley de mantener uno en cada museo.. particularmente a mi no me gustan mucho, se me hacen raros sin pelo.

¿Algún trujillano sabe por qué en la marinera norteña la flaca no usa zapatos?


----------



## Legionario (Jan 14, 2012)

Esta bien q el perro chino sea muy Peruano como la papa, pero la verdad es horrible .


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

kaMetZa said:


> Qué bien que estén manteniendo los perros peruanos, al menos están cumpliendo la ley de mantener uno en cada museo.. particularmente a mi no me gustan mucho, se me hacen raros sin pelo.
> 
> ¿Algún trujillano sabe por qué en la marinera norteña la flaca no usa zapatos?


Pensé que siempre la mujer no usa zapatos....

Lo que si he visto es que en algunas parejas el chalan no usa zapatos, y eso no sé por que es.......


----------



## EBNKIKE (Jan 31, 2011)

Al ver la foto de lo que era la ciudadela de moche me quede impresionado , tambien me gusta lo cuidado que se ven los murales .


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Libidito said:


> Pensé que siempre la mujer no usa zapatos....
> 
> Lo que si he visto es que en algunas parejas el chalan no usa zapatos, y eso no sé por que es.......


En la marinera limeña ambos usan zapatos, solo en la norteña la flaca va descalza.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

excelentes fotos Vane, cerca a Trujillo tenemos grandes patrimonios historicos...


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

kaMetZa said:


> Qué bien que estén manteniendo los perros peruanos, al menos están cumpliendo la ley de mantener uno en cada museo.. particularmente a mi no me gustan mucho, se me hacen raros sin pelo.
> 
> ¿Algún trujillano sabe por qué en la marinera norteña la flaca no usa zapatos?


Es que antiguamente en los pueblos norteños, y en Moche particularmente, aun la gente caminaba sin zapatos, así que por allí viene la "tradición".


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

angelex69 said:


> Es que antiguamente en los pueblos norteños, y en Moche particularmente, aun la gente caminaba sin zapatos, así que por allí viene la "tradición".


Algo asi imaginaba pero en ese caso por que los hombres si los usan?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

kaMetZa said:


> Algo asi imaginaba pero en ese caso por que los hombres si los usan?


Machismo? :nuts::lol: jajaja


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Chan Chan



























































































Y bien.... luego despedida en Huanchaco!!!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

que hermosisimas fotos! me encantaron de verdad! Chan chan y huanchaco salieron excelentes! Gracias!


----------



## Antarqui (May 17, 2009)

Buenas fotos de la hermosa Trujillo, veo que yo también estuve allí por las mismas fechas de las fotos. La ciudad tiene un bellísimo patrimonio histórico, su Plaza Mayor está muy bien cuidada, es una belleza, aunque el resto de su centro histórico lo encontré un poco descuidado, fachadas algo deterioradas, conventos que no están abiertos al turismo, etc. aunque si vi que estaban remodelando otros lugares.

La ciudad tiene una arquitectura virreinal bellísima, y debo decir que yo también viajé pensando en todas las noticias alarmistas que llegan acá a Lima, pero me equivoqué ya que nunca tuve problemas, incluso caminaba con mi cámara fotográfica en la mano hasta en la noche y jamás tuve ningún contratiempo, la gente trujillana es muy amable y hospitalaria y su comida riquísima....probé la Sopa Teóloga y me encantó.

También pensaba que por tener 1 millón de habitantes iba a ser una ciudad tranquila y sosegada......otra vez me equivoqué, el centro está atiborrado de autos, principalmente taxis y muchísima gente, fácil yo le echaba 3 millones de habitantes. En verdad la ciudad me encantó, gracias amigos trujillanos por su cordialidad, prometo regresar......saludosssss :wave:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué bonitas fotos, ese broer en la plaza Tschudi es relativamente nuevo no? Ya he visto varias fotos de gente sentada en el cetro y así.


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Bonitas fotos de Chan Chan y Huanchaco; y afortunadamente buen clima ese día.

Sobre el convento, casi siempre esta cerrado porque hay monjas en claustro. Yo que soy de aqui nunca he entrado... :/

Los culpables de la mala fama de Trujillo son los mismos periodistas aunque podrian ser ignorantes en cuanto a geografia pero me inclino que lo hacen por vender noticia sin importar si danan una ciudad o como esta acostumbrado a danar honras de las personas y luego no pasa nada... Los periodistas peruanos estan acostumbrados a atribuirse mas derechos de los que deberian y para el colmo quieren ser intocables, basta ver noticieros de Austria, Alemania o misma Espana como tratan con respeto y sumo cuidado la informacion que muestran, es hasta hace poco que no se tapaba la cara de un menor implicado en la tv por ejemplo :/ Los periodistas deberian se objetivos informando sin embargo son subjetivamente abogados y jueces...

La provincia de Trujillo tiene varios distritos alguno tranquilos como otros mas movidos/peligrosos; sin embargo los periodistas de la capital llaman a Trujillo cualquier distrito o provincia de la Libertad. Viru y Ascope son provincias de La Libertad sin embargo he visto canales de TV que le llaman Trujillo hno:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

kaMetZa said:


> Algo asi imaginaba pero en ese caso por que los hombres si los usan?


Ojo que no siempre los hombres (chalanes) usan zapatos, he visto en el concurso nacional de marinera donde tanto hombre como mujer bailan sin zapatos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Preciosas fotos de Chan Chan!!!! y la última de Huanchaco esta super! con el atardecer!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

Antarqui said:


> Buenas fotos de la hermosa Trujillo, veo que yo también estuve allí por las mismas fechas de las fotos. La ciudad tiene un bellísimo patrimonio histórico, su Plaza Mayor está muy bien cuidada, es una belleza, aunque el resto de su centro histórico lo encontré un poco descuidado, fachadas algo deterioradas, conventos que no están abiertos al turismo, etc. aunque si vi que estaban remodelando otros lugares.
> 
> La ciudad tiene una arquitectura virreinal bellísima, y debo decir que yo también viajé pensando en todas las noticias alarmistas que llegan acá a Lima, pero me equivoqué ya que nunca tuve problemas, incluso caminaba con mi cámara fotográfica en la mano hasta en la noche y jamás tuve ningún contratiempo, la gente trujillana es muy amable y hospitalaria y su comida riquísima....probé la Sopa Teóloga y me encantó.
> 
> También pensaba que por tener 1 millón de habitantes iba a ser una ciudad tranquila y sosegada......otra vez me equivoqué, el centro está atiborrado de autos, principalmente taxis y muchísima gente, fácil yo le echaba 3 millones de habitantes. En verdad la ciudad me encantó, gracias amigos trujillanos por su cordialidad, prometo regresar......saludosssss :wave:



Siempre serás bienvenido en Trujillo! Es un gusto saber que la pasaste tan bien


----------

